# MANILA | Parklinks North & South Tower | 193m x 2 | 55 fl x 2 | U/C



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: C5 Road, Quezon City
Developer: Ayala Land Premier
Use: Residential Tower with retail podium








































































©Ayala Land Premier


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Very nice interiors. The high ceiling are definitely an added value.


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

Is that cable stay bridge for real?


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

^^Yup, it's part of the plan for the whole Parklinks area.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Prep


ajosh821 said:


> *laughprints*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Site Development Plan:








HBDesign


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

June 2019 - U/C


watpad said:


> From Ayala Land Premier
> June 2019


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Own update as of December 23, 2020


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*City Explorer Plus*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

_*06/21/2021 by *_*City Explorer Plus*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/20/2021* - *City Explorer Plus*

*







*


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

*City Explorer Plus*

*







*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Chachithechow said:


> ..


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

__ https://www.facebook.com/jcsxlud.x/posts/5240278989317745


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*03/10/2022 - Parklinks*




__ https://www.facebook.com/1425873810855263/posts/4723075934468351


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

_*04/02/2022 *_own update


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*04/13/2022* - *Johnny Khooo*

*







*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

peakah said:


> 05-12-2022


----------



## johnrob15 (Jun 27, 2019)

From IT’S ME JOMPITS Vlog Youtube channel.


----------

